#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Mijn emigratie naar Marokko

## Abu 3allaan

Afscheid na afscheid, vaarwel na vaarwel, keer op keer... bedwing ik mijn tranen met een glimlach, want pijn doet het niet meer.Hoe moeilijk het ook is en hoeveel ik u ook mis... weet mijn geliefde moeder, uw kleintje is in goede handen en Allaah weet wat beter is.Oh Allaah! Bij U alleen doe ik mijn beklaag... ik snak naar de volgende ontmoeting en die warme omhelzing, het liefst nog vandaag.In een tuin ter breedte van de hemel en de aarde... zeker eenvoudig voor de meest Rijke, voor de Majestueuze, van kleine waarde.Vader, broertje en zusje, heb geen verdriet... met alle dank aan Degene die alles ziet, zonder jullie steun zat ik hier niet.Zichzelf genoegzaam, eren wij Hem niet me de eer die Hem toebehoort... moge Hij ons vergeven, voordat de dood komt en verstoort.Laten we werken naar een eeuwige verzoening maar onthoud, tawhied is de enige redding en de echte voldoening.Ik was daar niet gelukkig, ongeloof is wat ze deden... echter hier, getuigt iedereen dat alleen Hij moet worden aanbeden.Treur niet, weldra komt dit allemaal ten einde... daarom vraag ik Allaah dit onze redding te maken, als emigrante zijnde.Toevluchtsoorden en overvloed is wat mijn Heer heeft beloofd... neem het mij niet kwalijk, omwille van geloof onuitgedoofd.(Uit het boek: "Een broederlijk advies voor wie wil emigreren naar Marokko")PDF: https://docdro.id/mojV9di

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Mooi gedaan

----------


## Persephassa

Ik vind hem kant noch wal raken.
Ongeloof is overal, ook in marokko

----------

